# 2008 BMW X5 3.0si P1447 P0300 P0302 P0303 P0304 P0305



## bluefalcon0351 (2 mo ago)

Hello, I have the vehicle described above, I have replaced the DMTL Pump, cleared the codes and they keep returning. Extended cold start, Car idle well until you drive. If you press the accelerator slow the car drives fine. When you push the accelerator even moderately the car hesitates, and you can tell it begins running poorly even at idle. When you shut it off, it starts fine and idles fine, and appears to misfire slightly when you rev the motor then smooths out. Could this be a charcoal canister that need to be replaced or a leak somewhere in the evap system causing these codes? I am just not figuring out this issue. P1447 P0300 P0302 P0303 P0304 P0305


----------

